# Bama/ Miss. State game thread



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Here we go......


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

3 and out for the Tide but a great hit on the piunt returner for no gain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

good start for State but drive stalls.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tide drive stalls but punt downed on the 5. Lot of trench warfare going on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Safety!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tide driving


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Way to go Griffith!!!!!!
5-0 Good guys!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ice has been broke. Good game so far


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Two long passes to Stewart  underthrown by Sims now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

YES!!! Interception!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Did Verne start drainking early? So far , 2 names wrong, called a first down that was 8 yards short, and just said its whatever time left in the 2nd half.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Where is ODR??? Probably watching the game with his Lawyers planning to file suite against Bama and Sabin in Ms St loses


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Prescott has got 1 pick I predicted 3


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

1st and goal!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Tide will win this going away.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Td coop!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Bama's defense smells blood now


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

tcward said:


> Tide will win this going away.....



QUIT THAT!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

COOPER at the 1!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm hoping from a 50 point blowout!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh my...

Roll Tide!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

oh man....


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

That should be TD bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

He looks in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

YES!!!!
Whew!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

TD Baby!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 15, 2014)

Gettin ugly for someone


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Keep it up Bama!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

sack!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

State's defense played well early but they've been on the field the whole game. State's offense has played terrible- some of that has had to do with the defense bama has played. Special teams has been abyssmal. They've dug themselves a deep hole. I doubt they will recover


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hail State my butt. This will be one of two times this year I will say this. ROLLLLLLL TIDEEEE!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> State's defense played well early but they've been on the field the whole game. State's offense has played terrible- some of that has had to do with the defense bama has played. Special teams has been abyssmal. *They've dug themselves a deep hole. I doubt they will recover*



Good call....Bama's D is just to tuff!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Big 4th down play coming.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> State's defense played well early but they've been on the field the whole game. State's offense has played terrible- some of that has had to do with the defense bama has played. Special teams has been abyssmal. They've dug themselves a deep hole. I doubt they will recover



Yeah, whatever. State is a very good and dangerous team.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

argh. Facemask.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, whatever. State is a very good and dangerous team.



Not today. There must be a delay where you're watching this because it's been a trail of tears thus far.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Great goaline stand by the Tide. Happy to keep it to a FG.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Dang ODR you're giving up already Ole  Miss was losing 14-3 at half time then out scored Bama 20 to 3 in the second half. Not Much faith faith in Prescott????? I dont blame you.... and oh yea for all the comments you've made about Ole Miss State is being exposed as crap today!!!!!!!  GO BAMA


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Where is ODR??? Probably watching the game with his Lawyers planning to file suite against Bama and Sabin in Ms St loses


I forgot that the lawyers in this forum require me to be present and share company with people I dislike lol. I'm here now sir. Don't get squirrely if I'm not here for every play.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Dang ODR you're giving up already Ole  Miss was losing 14-3 at half time then out scored Bama 20 to 3 in the second half. Not Much faith faith in Prescott????? I dont blame you.... and oh yea for all the comments you've made about Ole Miss State is being exposed as crap today!!!!!!!  GO BAMA



And that was in the back of my mind. Still got a whole half to go and our offense has to keep working hard for yards.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I forgot that the lawyers in this forum require me to be present and share company with people I dislike lol. I'm here now sir. Don't get squirrely if I'm not here for every play.



Not giving up. I'm being reasonable. I see glimmers of Jackie Sherrill football. That penalty could've cost them a td. The safety play which also yielded a Bama fg. The terrible field position disparity largely attributable to pathetic special teams which I've groaned about all year. They have a chance but they have to play the second half like a completely  different offense. Always a state fan. Got tix reserved for the dome if they make it.. just not to proud too be honest about my team's shortcomings. Bama had played well


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2014)

Miss St. can move the ball,...BAMA has to be much more consistent on Offense.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Miss St. can move the ball,...BAMA has to be much more consistent on Offense.



They should've gotten 7 and they've moved the ball here and there . If they don't get it together I'm gonna have to go find me a good lookin fraulein to comfort me this evening. If they don't score on the first drive they're dead in the water.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> They should've gotten 7 and they've moved the ball here and there . If they don't get it together I'm gonna have to go find me a good lookin fraulein to comfort me this evening. If they don't score on the first drive they're dead in the water.



Im talking a lot of crap but I dont think this one is over yet. I agree if Mullen gets the offense going and they go down and get a TD we still very much have a game


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

They look tight to me. Even when they moved the ball it hasn't been fluid or pretty


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

great punt!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

stupid.


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Bama ain't got much of a kicker, but they sure have a punter!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Getting sloppy. No way he should have been that open. Glad he dropped it.
Time for the Tide offense to get something going.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Way to go Stewart!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey ODR glad you could join us! 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Coop!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

wasted opportunity. Griffith's head worms came back.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Adam Griffith sucks!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Griffith, you suck!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Way to go Cyrus!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Griffith sucks


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

2 picks I predicted 3


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice... Roll Tide!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

dangit, we don't need a TD, just move the dadblame chains!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

what a lousy series and punt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Our offense just plain sucks.   

OL bunch of pansies

QB is an idiot


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

we've scrwed around and let them back into this.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 15, 2014)

State is beating themselves like a drum. Bama is missing opportunities.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Here we go... 4th Quarter!!!

Roll Tide!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

crap...


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Yup. Go msu


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Fun game to watch, I am somewhat surprised at the lack of Bama pass rush.  Going to be a good 4th , Bama needs to get a run game going.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

way to go Sims!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Fun game to watch, I am somewhat surprised at the lack of Bama pass rush.  Going to be a good 4th , Bama needs to get a run game going.



Here it comes


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

It seems like Sims forgets that he has the ability to run until the 4th quarter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes!!!!! Tj!!!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice drive, pounded it, that's how you break a teams spirit.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

TOUCHDOWN Bama!!!

Roll Tide!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Sims made that drive.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes he did. Let's see what this #1 May team is made of. I think they were over rated anyhow


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

#1 MSU team. I hate spell check sometimes


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Rot row


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

That should do it


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> 2 picks I predicted 3



Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

well there is the 3rd GHH


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hail State!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Collins is da man!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

We're screwed when Collins heads to the NFL after the season


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Ball game.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

State clawed their way back into it and threw it away when they were in striking distance. State led in almost every category including turnovers. This one is history I'm afraid.
haIL state


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

3rd pick!!! Looks like Prescott is playing himself out of the Heisman race


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> State clawed their way back into it and threw it away when they were in striking distance. State led in almost every category including turnovers. This one is history I'm afraid.
> haIL state



pretty sure BAMA took it away....


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Prescott looking like a legit heisman candidate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

whew, dodged a block...
Lee hurt for the 47th time this year.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

nickel back said:


> pretty sure BAMA took it away....



The last one yes because it was tipped. The first two were blatant mistakes


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Prescott looking like a legit heisman candidate.



He's good but not great. He's had a poor game.


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Bout time someone put the wannabees in their place...


----------



## srb (Nov 15, 2014)

30 seconds to go...


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

MSU ain't quitin


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

I will add, I HATE CBS coverage. They don't miss any opportunity for a commercial break.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Bama better stop them to cover the spread.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

K80 said:


> Bout time someone put the wannabees in their place...



You're a wannabe. Should I rub it in if you lose next week? Classy. State have had a fine season regardless.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

State sure is calling some stupid plays you got to throw the ball into the end zone and  save the time


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Bama better stop them to cover the spread.



Oh well. Good thing I don't gamble.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

oh lawd, now we gotta survive an onside kick and not get auburned.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

On side kick coming up...

Roll Tide...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You're a wannabe. Should I rub it in if you lose next week? Classy. State have had a fine season regardless.



ODR  you should be more gracious, with all the crap you've talked all season. Take your beating like a man


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Game over


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ballgame!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Bama Wins...


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You're a wannabe. Should I rub it in if you lose next week? Classy. State have had a fine season regardless.



...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> ODR  you should be more gracious, with all the crap you've talked all season. Take your beating like a man



he will with a lot of Blah,blah,blah,blah


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2014)

Bye bye #1 and bye bye heisman


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> ODR  you should be more gracious, with all the crap you've talked all season. Take your beating like a man



He didn't start it.
Great game and lucky to escape with the win.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Good thing a lot of you bandwagonners don't gamble I like how you've been coming out of the woodwork for a team you've never supported. Few bamer faithful in here but some tired trolls in here nonetheless. A 5 point victory isn't exactly a trip to the woodshed.

Congratulations bama. You were the better team. State's turnovers have finally caught up with them. Graduate or not I'd like to see him return. Next year. We could use him and he could use some improvement.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Good thing a lot of you bandwagonners don't gamble I like how you've been coming out of the woodwork for a team you've never supported. Few bamer faithful in here but some tired trolls in here nonetheless. A 5 point victory isn't exactly a trip to the woodshed.
> 
> Congratulations bama. You were the better team. State's turnovers have finally caught up with them. Graduate or not I'd like to see him return. Next year. We could use him and he could use some improvement.


 
Good luck with the Egg Bowl.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> State sure is calling some stupid plays you got to throw the ball into the end zone and  save the time



Yes. Whole last drive play calling and time management was terrible. But the game wasnt lost there. It was the turnovers and lack of performance in the first half. Surprised it was this close.


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You're a wannabe. Should I rub it in if you lose next week? Classy. State have had a fine season regardless.



Should  I report this post to the mods  for a  personal attack.... 

If we lose next week give it to us,  we deserve it....  

Let's not even get on classy.   Classy is acting like you've been their even if you haven't...


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck with the Egg Bowl.



Prescotts name was supposed to be in there. I hope he doesn't go pro. Doesn't look like he'll be going to new York now maybe this defeat which is largely on his shoulders will keep him in starkvegas

Thx


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He didn't start it.
> Great game and lucky to escape with the win.



He's been talking crap all season, putting his ODR spin on everyone else, dont you remember the great TAMU thread I'm glad State lost because of him BYE #1


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Surprised it was this close.



Bama kept shooting themselves in the foot.  Should have won by 21.  Stupid offense continues to sputter this late in the season.  That ain't good


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> He's been talking crap all season, putting his ODR spin on everyone else, dont you remember the great TAMU thread I'm glad State lost because of him BYE #1





Good   luck in the egg bowl GGod,  hope y'all take them to the wood shed.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

K80 said:


> Should  report this post to the mods  fora  personal attack....
> 
> If we lose next week give it to us,  we deserve it....
> 
> Let's not even get on classy.   Classy is acting like you've been their even if you haven't...



You're a hater and a troll. You've tussled w. Me over personal issues but very little discussion of football. 

State lost a game they were predicted to lose by 5 points at Bryant denny. You know they weren't dominated in the second half. Tough to win football games when you turn it over three times esp against Bama in their house. State could've won this game. But they didn't . They choked in the clutch. Congrats bama.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 15, 2014)

I have to hand it to state, they hung in there and gave themselves an opportunity. Was not sure about some of the Kiffin play calling.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2014)

ODR, I lost a lot of respect for you based on your nonsense last week, This MissSt team is the best iteration that I've ever seen,...but they are still not good enough, and don't kid yourself, the last TD by state was totally insignificant although it may save St. from dropping too far,...I'd put them 5th or 6th if they win out then maybe 4th.
Good luck


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You're a hater and a troll. You've tussled w. Me over personal issues but very little discussion of football.
> 
> State lost a game they were predicted to lose by 5 points at Bryant denny. You know they weren't dominated in the second half. Tough to win football games when you turn it over three times esp against Bama in their house. State could've won this game. But they didn't . They choked in the clutch. Congrats bama.



 

Something tells be you'll be going back to your bridge soon....

And I thing you may have me confused with someone else over personal things.   I've ribbed you a little over your lack of class ( big head) this yea  but that's about it.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> He's been talking crap all season, putting his ODR spin on everyone else, dont you remember the great TAMU thread I'm glad State lost because of him BYE #1



You're an Ole miss fan which makes you tantamount to a Klansman in my book. I hate Ole miss and their fans. Don't care what you think. Spin? I called like it happeNed said they got beat, said Bama were better. 

Bama has a great defensive front which stifled state for much of the game. Blake Sims legs won the game when he was able to convert multpile 3rd downs to keep the go ahead drive alive. It looked like state had it contained but he made the plays.

The game was lost with Prescotts last interception.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You're a hater and a troll. You've tussled w. Me over personal issues but very little discussion of football.
> 
> State lost a game they were predicted to lose by 5 points at Bryant denny. You know they weren't dominated in the second half. Tough to win football games when you turn it over three times esp against Bama in their house. State could've won this game. But they didn't . They choked in the clutch. Congrats bama.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> ODR, I lost a lot of respect for you based on your nonsense last week, This MissSt team is the best iteration that I've ever seen,...but they are still not good enough, and don't kid yourself, the last TD by state was totally insignificant although it may save St. from dropping too far,...I'd put them 5th or 6th if they win out then maybe 4th.
> Good luck



I don't care what you think of me. I don't respect you. Don't know you. Don't care to. Prescott completes two of those picks for receptio s where would the game be? It could change that quick. As for what you said last week about me not knowing much about football. There are Ppl that know a lot more of course but for thinking state had a chance or that they were in this game. They were. They played poorly first half and got back in it the second half. Made mistakes and couldn't get a last stop. They could've won this game. The only thing I agree with you on is yes they are not as good as bama, they are not very far behind though. Window dressing or not. It was close game.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



Just another petty troll hiding behind the internet.  Internet tough guys abound.

Still want to go fishing some time? I think you asked or offered before


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You're an Ole miss fan which makes you tantamount to a Klansman in my book. I hate Ole miss and their fans. Don't care what you think. Spin? I called like it happeNed said they got beat, said Bama were better.
> 
> Bama has a great defensive front which stifled state for much of the game. Blake Sims legs won the game when he was able to convert multpile 3rd downs to keep the go ahead drive alive. It looked like state had it contained but he made the plays.
> 
> The game was lost with Prescotts last interception.



Epitome of class...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Hail No!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

The game's over. The question has been answered and there is way too many good games tonight to keep coming back and checking on this thread for garbage posts.
Enjoyed it fella's.


----------

